# 2019 East Cape Fury



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Love our Fury. You’re going to enjoy the boat.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

That's going to be a sweet looking ride. If you need a quick fix, come down and let's go out in my Vantage. Same color schemes...


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats bud! Sounds like a nice setup, cant wait to follow this one as I'm looking hard at the Fury as well. What made you decide against a tunnel & jack plate if you don't mind?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Inshore_Inc. said:


> Congrats bud! Sounds like a nice setup, cant wait to follow this one as I'm looking hard at the Fury as well. What made you decide against a tunnel & jack plate if you don't mind?


Had to edit to include the jack plate, it's a must. The tunnel seems like a good idea at times, but not really needed where I fish. Plus the budget of the boat and other options I'd rather have just kept it off the table.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Gotcha, definitely keep us up to speed on pics and info along the way. Congrats again man.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Not much progress to report, but the hull, deck and hatches are done, should be getting infused later this week. Dorian delayed things but the guys at ECC are working over to catch back up. Hopefully more photos soon...


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Man, I feel like the Fury with a 90 is gonna friggin scoot! Looking forward to the build progress! 

Thats mine in front of you btw!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

mavdog32 said:


> Man, I feel like the Fury with a 90 is gonna friggin scoot! Looking forward to the build progress!
> 
> Thats mine in front of you btw!


Low 60's fully loaded with 4" draft for sure


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

definitely watching this! Congrats


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

4"draft????? Really


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

MSG said:


> 4"draft????? Really


No. The sarcasm emoji wasn’t properly highlighted. Going to sweet ride for sure. Looking forward to fishing it.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing ANY and ALL pics you might receive on this build. Lookin' good man !


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Getting closer...


----------



## TooOldTo (Aug 21, 2019)

Nice looking design. Hope it lives up to all your dreams. Does your wife go for the line about how nice it is to get all these cheap fish?.....Mine neither.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Yessir! Lookin' good.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Never fished one however always thought this was the best looking ECC out there. Always wondered why dont see more of these. Will certainly be on my short list when I am ready for another boat.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

A few more of the current progress. Awl grip finish and most of the assembly for the hull is complete. The cap will be installed this week/early next and rigging started soon after. I thought the initial wait to get the build started would be worse, but I was wrong. It's so close and feels like I'm waiting for Christmas morning over and over again. It'll be well worth it though and I'll soon have it slimed.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Should be ready for pickup the week of 10/28. Motor is being hung next week. Current build pics...


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Oh man, didn't know that was your rig! The waits almost over for you!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

mavdog32 said:


> Oh man, didn't know that was your rig! The waits almost over for you!


Yea Steve snapped some photos for me when you guys were down picking up the Evo’s. Suzuki forgot to reserve my motor so they had one shipped in from CA, so a few days delay but no big deal.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Hell yeah!another bad ass side console!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Here are the final build pics. Boat pick up day was yesterday, which I had to squeeze in due to work, or else it would be late December before I had another chance. Met with Adam and walked through everything. The only thing that wasn't ready was the backrest but I'll get that shipped once ready. Kevin couldn't get the video in time to meet my schedule, so I'll be doing one...stay tuned for some laughs once the backrest comes in.

I am completely in love with this boat. The guys at East Cape were top notch and I wouldn't hesitate to do this all again. I'm a fairly OCD guy and didn't think I'd be surprised once it was finished, but seeing it in person blew me away with the attention to detail. After 28 hours of driving in a 39 hour window and almost 2000 miles, its back home, washed the road grime off and in the garage. Just need to get some slime on it. Pumped for what's to come...


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hell yeah dude, congrats!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I will be interested in hear the performance numbers with teh zuk 90. I have same on my Vantage but might be trading in for a Fury soon.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

csnaspuck said:


> I will be interested in hear the performance numbers with teh zuk 90. I have same on my Vantage but might be trading in for a Fury soon.


Me as well, I’ll post once I get a chance to get her out on the water.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Like the side console. Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Yup, great looking skiff. I saved your picture of the side console setup as I think that's exactly how I'd like my Hewes done when I restore it.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Your going to love the trim and jackplate switches on throttle. Mine are set up same .And bumping in and out of gear at idle, I do anyway.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

csnaspuck said:


> I will be interested in hear the performance numbers with teh zuk 90. I have same on my Vantage but might be trading in for a Fury soon.


Took it out for the first time today with wife and 2 kids, full tank and gear, no TM or batteries. Was able to hit 39.5mph at 5800 rpm but definitely feel like there was more once I get the motor trimmed/tabs/jack plate right. Cruised really well around 33-34. It’s super quite as well. Overall very pleased.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

TX_Brad said:


> Took it out for the first time today with wife and 2 kids, full tank and gear, no TM or batteries. Was able to hit 39.5mph at 5800 rpm but definitely feel like there was more once I get the motor trimmed/tabs/jack plate right. Cruised really well around 33-34. It’s super quite as well. Overall very pleased.


Wow yeah that was scooting! Yeah that was a big selling point to me on the quite sound. It makes the ride much more enjoyable.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

csnaspuck said:


> Wow yeah that was scooting! Yeah that was a big selling point to me on the quite sound. It makes the ride much more enjoyable.


It has a lot of power for that boat. We took it out yesterday into the marsh with some muddy bottoms and it had alot of torque to get up quick, then ran the ICW . 38 was the sweet spot it seemed, any faster and any disturbance would have it porpoising slightly until we corrected.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

I love my Fury more and more every time I take it out. Such a versatile boat.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

What prop are you running?


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

@TX_Brad Sweet build man! I'm seriously looking at the Fury. Did you go out in one before putting the cash down to get the build started? Also are you happy with the side console or would you rather have the center now that you've had some time in the skiff? Thanks man!!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

apeezie289 said:


> @TX_Brad Sweet build man! I'm seriously looking at the Fury. Did you go out in one before putting the cash down to get the build started? Also are you happy with the side console or would you rather have the center now that you've had some time in the skiff? Thanks man!!


A good friend of mine has a center console with a 60 that I’d spent about 2 years in before getting mine. I saw how engaged Kevin and Mark we’re with him on his skiff, even though he bought it used and it impressed me. I did wet test a few other brands, including some different ECC models. In the end the Fury was the perfect mix of what I needed. I’d never used a side console but wanted the open cockpit. I can tell you it’s even better than I imagined and wouldn’t do it any other way. If you’re around Houston and want to take it out let me know.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

stussing said:


> What prop are you running?


Right now it’s just the stock Suzuki prop that came with it, a 3 blade 14” 19 pitch. I’ve been fairly impressed with it though.


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

TX_Brad said:


> A good friend of mine has a center console with a 60 that I’d spent about 2 years in before getting mine. I saw how engaged Kevin and Mark we’re with him on his skiff, even though he bought it used and it impressed me. I did wet test a few other brands, including some different ECC models. In the end the Fury was the perfect mix of what I needed. I’d never used a side console but wanted the open cockpit. I can tell you it’s even better than I imagined and wouldn’t do it any other way. If you’re around Houston and want to take it out let me know.


Absolutely! I'm sending you a PM now


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

apeezie289 said:


> Absolutely! I'm sending you a PM now


Nice. I can teach you the secret handshake and we can talk more about the formal ECC indoctrination.


----------

